
Climber Completes the Most Dangerous Rope-Free Ascent Ever - peeze
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/features/athletes/alex-honnold/most-dangerous-free-solo-climb-yosemite-national-park-el-capitan/
======
jackhammer2022
Alex Honnold does not experience fear like the rest of us:
[http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/the-strange-brain-of-the-
wor...](http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/the-strange-brain-of-the-worlds-
greatest-solo-climber)

------
RichardHeart
When your natural programming to take risk and gain reward, ends up just
taking risk. For him, staring at a screen and doing the work many here do,
might be like climbing a mountain for everyone else. Risking ones life to do
things so similar to things you've gotten away with before shouldn't be so
celebrated.

------
fallingfrog
Wow! Way to go Alex!

